# Kitchen Faucet Connector (L-2 0.0360)



## 98741 (Mar 29, 2020)

Would anyone happen to be familiar with a part to my kitchen faucet, which screws onto the faucet to secure it in place. It has the markings “L-2 0.0360” and “US Pat No 9212474B2.” Unfortunately google searches of the patent number have come up blank. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, a kitchen faucet that uses a plastic "nut", what a cheap piece of dung.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

:wink: please post the pics of the actual faucet so i could help you tomorrow. today is double time. im trying to save you money.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

And really, posting patent number, like we know what things are from patent numbers. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Beware the chutlu!


.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Is that for an American Standard faucet? If so, the part you want is called a Delta Grohe nut.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m just gunna be honest and come out and say this is prob Home Depot’s crap- “Glacier Bay” this nut is notorious for coming loose the day after installation.

This is what YOU/PEOPLE get for being cheap and buying the lowest priced faucets you can get at a big box store.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

kcg87 said:


> It has the markings “L-2 0.0360” and “US Pat No 9212474B2.” .


There was an update on those number in 2019, The replacement number is an L-3 not an L-2.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> kcg87 said:
> 
> 
> > It has the markings “L-2 0.0360” and “US Pat No 9212474B2.” .
> ...


Thought it was changed to an L-16 sold in the electrical department now


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just zip tie a cinder block to it and the weight will hold the faucet down...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Found it, SRDH keeps them in stock.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Found it, SRDH keeps them in stock.


Saw some are selling for $30. Probably 50% of what the faucet cost, haha.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Debo, I've actually never seen one of those, would you PM me what it is. i would search for it, but really, i'm just being lazy right now.


----------



## 98741 (Mar 29, 2020)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Is that for an American Standard faucet? If so, the part you want is called a Delta Grohe nut.


Project Source. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 98741 (Mar 29, 2020)

Debo22 said:


> Found it, SRDH keeps them in stock.


Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Found it, SRDH keeps them in stock.


yup I got them in stock, expensive though.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yup I got them in stock, expensive though.....


How’d you get your hands on some?!! Last time I found one, it was on eBay and the dirt bag wanted $800+ $20 shipping!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> How’d you get your hands on some?!! Last time I found one, it was on eBay and the dirt bag wanted $800+ $20 shipping!


then im good at $650.00 and free shipping or 2 for $1500.00 and $10.00 shipping...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

or I could raffle them off, I got this raffle ticket..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep, I put one of those faucets in for a regular customer on their rental the other day. What a piece of garbage. Throw it away. <--- Best advice you're going to get in this thread.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh sh!t, did that guy really say it's Project Source!! That really is a cheap POS below budget builder grade crap. I've had to install a 4" spread lav faucet of theirs and it felt like a Fisher Price toy faucet. That was the one and only time, they even had plastic threads where the nuts and supply lines attached. Basically an all plastic faucet.


----------

